# Certain roms and 4g.



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have noticed that with some roms I use its hard to get 4g to lock in. Example is bamf soab 1.04. I have to use LTE on off and set it to LTE only. While other roms when I first turn the phone on it will go right to 4g. I have switched the .19 4g radio with .9 and it wmstill hard to get 4g to lock in unless I disable the 3g radio.

Was wondering if anyone else has been through this? Not saying bamf roms are bad as one that locks 4g right away that I use is the bamf remix Rom. Thought about changing kernels to see if that will fix it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have reflashed Soab 1.04 over a dozen times after trying different ROM'S and never had an issue with 4G locking in. I assume you did the full wipe and dalvik wipe etc etc? Are you using ROM Manager, because i did have issue when i tried to use that.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I dont use that crap app rom manager. Causes more headaches than it solves. Yeah I did full wipes on everything.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i never experienced any problems with soab like that and i used it for quite a while. your problem sounds like it's more than rom related. you've said that you've been using the 605.19 and 605.9 radios, but have you tried 605.5? some tbolt radio versions work better in some areas than others. also, if you remove the back cover, and you see that the contacts on the inside face of the back cover are dirty or bent differently than how they first appeared, that could be your problem as well.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well beings I went directly from remix to soab I know it can't be the contacts. I was thinking certain radios don't work well with certain roms. I will try the radio you suggested. Like I said its wierd.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ok .5 fixed it. It locked right up on 4g. Thanks for the advice. I know know to run this Rom I need this radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

